# Need Info Tybee Island Boat Ramp



## Kimosabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys I am going fishing on Tybee this weekend. What is the best boat ramp or marina to use on the south end of the island. I know there are some ramps when you first cross the creek coming onto Tybee but I would realy like to be as close to the ocean as possible when I put in without having to boat 5 or 6 miles to get there. I will be in a small boat and would like to hang pretty close to the boat ramp. I fould some info about a DNR ramp at the end of Alley 3 on the south end but it didn't say anything about the parking or hours of operation. Could you leave your truck and trailer there over night? Also, are there any marinas in this area that can put your boat in with a hoist? If there is, please post a phone number or marina name. I found a Marlin Marina on the web but when I called the number listed the guy said the number had changed. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2009)

The one right before going on to the island is the only one you can launch a regular boat from I believe.  I know Alley Three is just for kayaks and such, I have launched there many times in a yak.  No trailer parking and very little truck parking actually and it really is just a beach.  The Marlin Marina was close a few years ago.  I do not believe it is back in operation.


----------



## savreds (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy pretty much hit it on the head. You can put a small boat in at alley 3 if you are careful. There is just sand there now and if it is low tide you would have to put your truck tires in it and it can be pretty soft. If you park there you would have to pay for your truck and trailer which would be pretty expensive and the parking is very limited. Probably going to be even more so because of the Miley movie being filmed. 
How big of a boat are you talking about?


----------



## Kimosabe (Jun 16, 2009)

The boat is a Carolina Skiff J 16, stick steer, with a 30 hp on it. I have a 4x4 but I wouldn't want to put the truck in the water to get the boat off. What do ya'll know about a Chimney Creek Marina? A guy at work mentioned it today, does anyone know where that is? Looking at the map, it looks like Chimney Creek is on the south end of the island. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimosabe said:


> The boat is a Carolina Skiff J 16, stick steer, with a 30 hp on it. I have a 4x4 but I wouldn't want to put the truck in the water to get the boat off. What do ya'll know about a Chimney Creek Marina? A guy at work mentioned it today, does anyone know where that is? Looking at the map, it looks like Chimney Creek is on the south end of the island. Thanks for the replys.



Just use the Lazaretto Creek ramp in that case.  Same water.  I don't know if Chimney Creek fish camp is even still operating with a lift.  Splash early.

Make sure you have a gps map if you don't know where you're going.  Make sure you know where the jetties are if you go that side.


----------



## pop-gun elder (Jun 17, 2009)

Went to the crab shack the other night and Chimney Creek isnt operating that lift.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 18, 2009)

lazarreto is your best bet


----------

